
Facebook F8 Reveals New Developer Tools and Services - dfabulich
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2016/04/12/f8-2016-developer-roundup/
======
dfabulich
I'm especially intrigued by Account Kit. "It's a complementary solution to
Facebook Login and does not require people to have a Facebook account."

[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/accountkit/overview/](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/accountkit/overview/)
explains:

"Account Kit creates a database just for your app. You can access the data at
any time through a REST API. As people log into your app, this database is
populated with a list of phone numbers or email addresses and Account IDs that
can be used within your app. These Account IDs are unique to your app."

It kinda reminds me of the old Mozilla Persona login thing, except it's from
Facebook. [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Persona](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Persona)

And it also reminds me of Parse, Facebook's other developer identity service
which is being shutdown.

Since both of those services are in the process of shutting down, the cynical
among you might conclude that we therefore shouldn't trust Account Kit. That's
not unreasonable, but I'm excited anyway, because Persona had a lot of
potential, and maybe Facebook can make it work where Mozilla failed.

~~~
stefan1
I remember Persona! It's a shame it never took off. Maybe it was ahead of it's
time.

Fabric offers something very similar with Digits:
[https://get.digits.com/](https://get.digits.com/)

